# ever break a carbon rail saddle? I'm new to carbon rail saddles



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I just installed a Prologo Nack on my hardtail, and I also recently ordered a carbon rail saddle from China. 
I'm second guessing myself, about having to finish a race with a broken seat vs a heavier saddle. 
Anyone here break their carbon rail saddle? I'm probably just worrying for nothing, but I welcome your opinions and experience.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Nope, but I've broken titanium rails. Built properly I believe carbon rails are actually stronger. Determining factor will be if your cheap China seat is built well.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes. What saddle clamp do you use? 

Best to have a clamp that is equal length top and bottom. Make sure you the saddle for and aft position is relatively centered. This helped relieve some leverage forces on the rails. Torque per specs. 

I think they are less prone to failure under normal circumstances. In crashes, I have found it's when impacts happen from the side towards the nose. Such as from a though, rock, tree etc. 

However a good quality saddle, installed properly is super strong. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

I've had 2 saddle rails break in over 30 years of cycling - a Selle Italia hollow Ti rail many years ago and the Ergon carbon rails last year.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

i've had a carbon rail crack whilst climbing on a fizik gobi xm saddle. held together for the 9mile journey despite being split 2/3 of the way through the rail, but it had done 25k miles offroad, so no complaints

i had a flite TT hollow titanium rail snap violently & it had only ever seen road use. 5miles from home standing up

most of the oval carbon 7 x 9mm rails are strong enough for normal riding. usual disclaimer if you're regularly crashing & totaling saddles sticking to a cheaper steel rail might be a safer/cheaper bet


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm generally not very hard on equipment, and a good xc race weight at the moment (about 170). 
On the hardtail with the Nack, the seatpost is a Nashbar carbon, with has a large/flat clamp surface both top and bottom. The FSA Kforce on my fs bike also has a pretty long lower surface, slightly smaller top mount points, - probably pretty safe. 
I guess the best thing to do would be to put the chinese carbon saddle for my trainer/shed bike and see how it holds up to regular use.


----------



## MI-XC (Mar 14, 2018)

WTB Volt with carbon rails I’ve been abusing for 2 years without issues. That saddle has seen 6,000+ miles, two AC shoulder separating crashes, countless front tire washouts, 15 XC races and 1 MTB 100.

I’d be care of cheap carbon rails and over tightening the saddle clamps. Also, not all posts are intended for carbon rails, make sure your post is.


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep, broke my carbon railed sella italia but it was 100% my fault. Had it over 2 years with no issue. I weigh 175lbs fully kitted. Was going off a drop at slow speed (log ride), thought dropper post was down, shifted butt back rapidly to shift weight, SNAP!!!! I now have the Tioga undercover stratum carbon rail and LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got a carbon WTB silverado on one of my bikes. It has the oval shaped rail, which doesn't work with some clamps, but I can't imagine that thing breaking.


----------



## DaleinTexas (Mar 27, 2016)

I have 20 miles on this setup so far...we shall see..


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

I had a selle Italia slr carbon rail saddle break at the rail. 

Rode that saddle for at least 2 years and it went through multiple crashes. Took plenty of use and abuse. Finally broke in a crash a couple of months ago at where the rear part of the rail entered the saddle shell. Was able to use some gorilla tape to help hold it in place and finish the ride. 

I bought another of the same saddle. Not worried about it at all. Anything can and will break but a good carbon saddle, in my experience, is strong enough.


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

I broke a rail on an s-works phenom saddle 2 years ago. Replaced it with a Ti saddle as that was all that was in stock and I had a race that weekend. I got my replacement carbon rail saddle, but haven't put it on yet - 2 years later. I had to ride 20 miles home after breaking the rail; it was not fun. 

For reference, it was an OTB crash where I was trying to be slick and adjust my fork while riding; hand got into the spokes and it was an instant stop situation. Thank goodness I was only going a few mph and didn't break my hand!


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I did a race with my new Chiner carbon rail saddle; rough rooty/rocky course on my hardtail, zero issues with the saddle, - I really liked it.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I broke so many carbon rails and bent ti rails on my hardtail that I went to steel only for all my bikes. It's just not worth saving 50g. Just thinking about the numbers, I've broken five saddles and only gotten one tire flat in the last three years. Dang.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I have, but totally my fault, landed a jump totally wrong, foot came off pedal, arse slammed seat (lm 95kgs nekid), "CRACK!!", I thought ld broken the carbon frame, man was l happy it was the seat, having said that it had already done a good 5k kms with several crashes so l cant really complain.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

One more race on that Chiner seat on another rough and extra rooty course with no problems, it's really a comfy seat too. - I ordered 3 more about a week ago for some of my other bikes.


----------



## mike156 (Jul 10, 2017)

2-3' jump to no footer landing snapped a Fabric Scope Pro carbon saddle like it was nothing.. Broke the rails and the seat body.

Did the same thing a couple years before that on a steel railed seat, while it didn't break it, it bent it so badly that it wasn't usable anyway.


----------



## jwalker (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, I snapped a Kovee Pro carbon rail saddle, it came stock mounted on a Bontrager XXX carbon post on my 2017 Top Fuel. I weigh ~ 170 and it was a normal XC ride.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Broke a Fizik Antares 00 when I had an instantaneous front flat coming down a canyon road at 40mph. Bike did 4-5 flips after I low sided off the road. Pretty amazing that was all that was damaged. 

I’d have no problem buying and riding the same saddle again. I’ve killed Ti and Chromoly railed saddles as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Over a year in, no broken chinese carbon rail saddles, they're holding up great. I even had a pretty good crash a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Broken two carbon railed Fabric saddles, on just JRA and another in a very mild crash. Thousands of miles on a Fizik carbon railed saddle with no issues. Never bent or broken Ti or CroMo rails. I'm 165 lb ready to ride.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

jimPacNW said:


> Anyone here break their carbon rail saddle? .


Yes. 2 weeks ago i Had a guy run into me and my front end folded and I flew 20 feet landing on my shoulder, breaking collar bone and 2 ribs and 2 bones attached to vertebrae.

Only damage to the 29er was a torn grip and both carbon rails broke from seat landing hard upside down. and trashed garmin 520 screen

Bought another carbon seat the next day


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I have two carbon Fabric saddles, both still working well. Friend had exact same and broke rail coming off a rock roll a bit hard. He is a fair amount heavier than me.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I broke one on a hardtail but none on full suspension.


----------

